# Ideas for route from Calais to Costa Blanca please



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We are travelling from Calais to Calpe (Costa Blanca) on 13th. Sept. returning on 27th. Nov.
This will be our first european trip in the M/H. and I need to plan a route there and back (not necessarily the same).
We plan to make the trip to Calpe in 8 days as we hope to rendevous with our son for the last few days of their holiday there. The trip back in November can be more leisurely, and we will be touring rather than motoring straight back.

Does anyone have any recommendation for routes there and/or back? I want to avoid Toll Roads wherever possible, and intend to stop at Aires on the way there.
It may sound naive, but as we are travelling home at the end of November, would it be advisable to carry Chains, or is it better to avoid high altitude routes?

Any suggestions are welcome for routes and/or stopover points or sites.

Ta!


----------



## 88967 (May 11, 2005)

*Suggested Route. Calais- Spain*

Hiya,
Did that trip last year.. November to March.
(Our route as suggested by Gillian)

First Overnight in Boulogne
Next stop Druex
Next stop Chalix
Final stop in France Narbonne.

All these sites were open.... obviously.

Did not need chains.. Almost did through Limouge.(Chalix). We kept away from higher altitudes. We used the autoroute A 20 Vierzon.. Freeebie!

Hope you fair well. Have fun.
Judith N Graham


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob

Is your ferry booked and if so what time do you arrive in France?
More info will be forthcoming.


----------



## 95748 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Calpe*

Hi guys just to wish you a great first trip abroad.
We own an Internet cafe in Calpe called Connexions4u you can find us on the web at www.connexions4u.com.

Drop in for a cup of coffee it would be great to meet you, as we are motorhomers ourselves.

regards Peter


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Calpe*



cephas said:


> www.connexions4u.com.


Was the final full stop put in this post by a moderator or is it you being careful, Peter.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Afternoon All,

Thanks Judith & Graham, I've made a note of your suggestions and will look them up on Autoroute and the Atlas.

Thanks Gillian.
Our ferry crossing is Sea France from Dover to Calais, departing at 0700 hrs. on 13th Sept. Our return trip departs Calais at 0700 hrs. on 27th. Nov.
I understand the crossing time is about 90 mins.


----------

